
How number words may have changed us from zeroes to heroes - DamonHD
https://www.newscientist.com/article/mg23431240-600-how-number-words-may-have-changed-us-from-zeroes-to-heroes/?utm_term=Autofeed&utm_campaign=Echobox&utm_medium=Social&cmpid=SOC|NSNS|2017-Echobox&utm_source=Twitter#link_time=1494129428
======
alberto_ol
The author of the book 'Numbers and the Making of' Usis Caleb Everett son of
Daniel Everett

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Daniel_Everett](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Daniel_Everett)

------
jbb67
The article had TWO popups to close before I got to it and then it asked for
"permission to show notifications".

I closed it instead,

~~~
DamonHD
Interesting. Doesn't do that to me (or I wouldn't have posted the link).
Possibly because I have NoScript.

